# Walmart has 'Best Value' Kingsford - buyer beware!



## banjo (Jun 12, 2019)

Walmart is showing your 'Best Value' is to purchase a 4 pack for $19.21 per pound, or you can select the one that's not the best value for $16.96 per pound.  LOL!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 12, 2019)

Computers/websites
Only as accurate as the person entering the data.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 12, 2019)

Lol!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 12, 2019)

Oops.


----------



## WaterRat (Jun 12, 2019)

Man, hard to justify grillin' when the fuel costs more than the food!


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jun 12, 2019)

Funny to see that on the web site. But unfortunately, it is not unusual at all for many grocery products to cost more per unit in the larger sizes. Folks think they are saving money by buy bigger boxes, but in fact are paying more.


----------

